# Furacão EARL (Atlântico 2010 #AL07)



## Vince (25 Ago 2010 às 22:33)

No Atlântico como esperado a depressão tropical nº7 evolui para a Tempestade tropical EARL, previsto tornar-se furacão daqui a 2 dias. Os antecedentes estão no tópico genérico.








Segundo o NHC, a formação do EARL em termos de climatologia corresponde à uma antecipação de uma semana da média, ou seja, com este ciclone estamos agora já ligeiramente acima da média da actividade no Atlântico.

O trajecto previsto fá-lo aproximar-se do leste das Caraíbas, mas nessa altura está previsto que um cavado no Atlântico noroeste lhe dê um impulso mais para norte. Existe bom suporte de modelos para esse cenário, mas quem passar férias no leste das Caraíbas no início de Setembro deve acompanhar com atenção a progressão do EARL e das previsões.

Previsão do NHC






Vários modelos:


----------



## Vince (26 Ago 2010 às 16:05)

«EARL» mantém-se como tempestade tropical não muito organizada, apesar da água quente e do shear fraco, o problema é algum ar seco que limita a sua intensificação. Daqui a alguns dias poderá intensificar-se mais. Mantém-se também a tendência de evitar as Caraíbas desviando-se para norte.


----------



## MSantos (27 Ago 2010 às 16:44)

A TT ERAL continua o seu deslocamento para Oeste, lá para segunda-feira deverá passar de "raspão" pelas Caraibas. À medida que se desloca para Oeste deve fortalecer-se e tornar-se um furacão.


----------



## Vince (29 Ago 2010 às 11:06)

Tempestade Tropical Earl ainda se mantém como tempestade Tropical sobretudo devido ao shear a norte provocado pelo outflow do furacão Danielle que não tem permitido que a metade norte do ciclone se estruture melhor. Por um lado isso tem impedido a sua intensificação, por outro lado tem permitido de dia para dia que nas previsões ele tenha vindo a encostar-se cada vez mais às Caraíbas por não subir tanto de latitude se fosse mais forte.












Com o Danielle a degradar-se e a subir de latitude, as condições para o Earl deverão mudar significativamente a partir de hoje, prevendo-se que se torne furacão dentro de 12/24 horas e um major dentro de 72/96 horas.



*Impacto nas Caraíbas
*
O extremo nordeste das Caraíbas será afectado por um furacão não muito intenso, categoria 1/2, mas também não é nenhuma brincadeira.







A Republica Dominicana, onde muitos portugueses passam férias nesta altura, será afectada mas à partida marginalmente. Ou seja, em princípio não sofrerão um impacto directo dos ventos mais intensos, embora terão provavelmente algum mau tempo durante talvez dois dias. Os ventos mais fortes estarão a norte do centro do ciclone, e Punta Cana estará a sul do mesmo, bem como a distância do centro parecer confortável. 
Mas refira-se que por exemplo Punta Cana está ainda próxima do cone de incerteza do NHC, pode haver evolução diferente desta prevista actual, quer para pior, quer para melhor. Mas parece haver confiança do NHC neste cenário, ao ler as _discussions_ não falam de muita incerteza.


----------



## analuu (29 Ago 2010 às 14:30)

Vou para punta cana no proximo sabado havera alguma surpresa para esse dia?? Por favor digam-me.


----------



## Redfish (29 Ago 2010 às 23:40)

analuu disse:


> Vou para punta cana no proximo sabado havera alguma surpresa para esse dia?? Por favor digam-me.



Quanto ao Furacão EARL no sabado já estará mt longe da Republica.

Terça e Quarta a Republica Dominicana poderá ser afectada com algum vento mas nada de mt relevante ao que indica.

Para Sabado e dias seguintes deverás acompanhar a evolução de  novo disturbio que está em formação e que têm grande potencial para originar novo Furacão.


Setembro por norma é o mês mais activo para a formação de furacoes.


----------



## Vince (30 Ago 2010 às 13:06)

O furacão Earl é nesta altura um categoria 2 e afecta algumas ilhas das Caraíbas, pelos reports que tenho visto, até agora nada de muito grave. Os ventos mais intensos estão no quadrante NE poupando as ilhas ao vento mais extremo. O olho tem vindo a contrair, sinal de intensificação. Deverá atingir a categoria 4 de acordo com o NHC.















Radar de St. Maarten:







Trajecto e intensidade prevista:


----------



## Vince (30 Ago 2010 às 16:22)

O Furacão EARL já é um _"major"_ de categoria 3, o 2º _major_ desta temporada no Atlântico. Tem como pressão mínima 960mb e ventos máximos sustentados de 195km/h e rajadas superiores. Deverá continuar a intensificar-se.


----------



## RMira (30 Ago 2010 às 17:08)

Webcam em San Juan (Porto Rico)...

http://weather.rabirubia.com/


----------



## Vince (30 Ago 2010 às 22:38)

Furacão EARL já é um categoria 4, um pouco antes do previsto, com pressão mínima de 948 mb e ventos sustentados de 215km/h


----------



## Vince (31 Ago 2010 às 09:45)

Fotografado ontem pelo astronauta Douglas H. Wheelock a bordo da ISS:



> Hurricane Earl is gathering some serious strength. It is incredible what a difference a day makes when you’re dealing with this force of nature. Please keep a watchful eye on this one...not sure if Earl will go quietly into the night like Danielle. Earl – “Go placidly amid the noise and haste…and remember what peace there may be in silence…”






http://twitpic.com/2jtelq/full


----------



## Vince (31 Ago 2010 às 10:33)

Furacão EARL mantém-se como categoria 4, pressão mínima de 931mb e ventos de 215km/h.

Nas últimas horas iniciou um EWRC, pelo que não se vai intensificar no curto prazo, podendo mesmo enfraquecer, até completar o ciclo.


----------



## rbsmr (31 Ago 2010 às 13:50)

Para mais tarde recordar:
(na parte superior o furacão Danielle e na parte inferior o furacão Earl)


----------



## Vince (2 Set 2010 às 00:38)

Furacão EARL depois de ter enfraquecido para categoria 3 devido ao EWRC intensificou-se novamente no final desse ciclo, sendo outra vez um categoria 4, com pressão mínima de 941mb e ventos de 215km/h


----------



## Vince (2 Set 2010 às 00:42)

Os gráficos da bóia 41046 da NOAA (23.836 N 70.863 W)


----------



## Vince (2 Set 2010 às 01:28)

Pressão já caiu para 932mb, medida há pouco por um avião


----------



## Redfish (2 Set 2010 às 10:22)

Continua como um poderoso categoria 4 e pressão abaixo dos 930 mb e irá percorrer toda a costa leste dos EUA enfraquecendo graças á existencia de uma frente fria a oeste que o força a afastar da costa, mas a causar certamente estragos á sua passagem.

Será o 1 grande furacão da epoca.


----------



## Ike (2 Set 2010 às 11:06)

rbsmr disse:


> Para mais tarde recordar:
> (na parte superior o furacão Danielle e na parte inferior o furacão Earl)



Outra ainda. A extinta Danielle, ao centro o furacão Earl, e a futura Fiona.








> Three Storms
> 
> The current Geostationary Operational Environmental Satellite GOES-13 captured this image of Hurricane Danielle heading for the north Atlantic (top center), Hurricane Earl with a visible eye hitting the Leeward Islands (left bottom) and a developing tropical depression 8 (lower right) at 1:45 p.m. EDT on Aug. 30.
> 
> Image Credit: NASA/NOAA GOES Project


----------



## stormy (2 Set 2010 às 12:54)

O earl esteve um pouco tremido esta manhã ( por momentos pensei que fosse outro EWRC), mas já estruturou melhor a sua eyewall a norte.
O earl está com mais força que o antecipado ontem, estado mantendo ventos sustendados maximos de até 125kt na parede do olho e uma SLP minima á volta dos 928hpa.

Está previsto que mantenha o movimento para NNW-NNE ( com ligeiro enfraquecimento) nas proximas 48 a 54 h antes de iniciar a transição extratropical...assim sendo afectará a costa americana com ondulação forte e algum vento...especialmente á medida que se aproxima da costa E/NE americana, onde poderá causar ventos de TS ou no limite de furacão.

Há probabilidades do sistema afectar mais ou menos directamente as ciadades mais importantes do NE americano/SW canadiense...

Aqui algumas imagens:

Vapor de agua, onde se denota a lingua de ar seco que delimita o sistema a NW/W/SW e que seria fatal se "ingerida" :





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Funktop, onde podemos ver a altitude do topo das nuvens convectivas, no anel central, atravez da analise da temperatura dos topos...pode-se concluir que os sectores W/S/E estão mais compactos e que o sector norte está mais fraco embora a criar nova convecção:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Vince (2 Set 2010 às 13:37)

O EARL teve o pico há umas horas atrás, cerca das 07:30z, quando apresentava uma pressão de 928mb, tendo vindo a subir um pouco desde aí, devido provavelmente à água mais fria e algum ar mais seco, os topos das nuvens no IR eram menos frios durante a manhã (menos altas). 

Na última passagem de um Recon da USAF tinha 935mb, mas entretanto  a convecção tem vindo a melhorar novamente fechando-se a mais intrusão de ar seco, daqui a minutos temos outra passagem pelo centro desta vez de um avião da NOAA e já se saberá se a tendência de subida da pressão se mantém ou foi invertida. 







Nesta altura a atravessar uma zona de água mais fria, contudo em breve estará a aproximar-se da corrente do Golfo mais quente


----------



## miguel (2 Set 2010 às 13:52)




----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Set 2010 às 13:17)

*Furacão Earl fez um morto na passagem pelo Canadá*

A tempestade tropical Earl fez um morto no sábado, à passagem na província canadiana da Nova Escócia, com ventos de 111 Km/hora, depois de ter assolado os Estados Unidos sem causar prejuízos de maior. 

De acordo com os serviços de urgência locais, a vítima foi um homem de 54 anos que caiu de uma embarcação na baía de Blinde, perto de Halifax. 

Quando o Earl chegou a território canadiano ainda era considerado um furacão, mas perdeu intensidade e passou a tempestade tropical. 

"O Earl é agora uma forte tempestade tropical" com ventos que atingem os 111 km/h e chuvas intensas que arrancaram árvores e postes de eletricidade, informaram as autoridades. 

Mais de 210 mil lares da Nova Escócia ficaram sem electricidade no sábado, de acordo com a Nova Scotia Power, a empresa que faz o abastecimento de energia a esta província canadiana. 

Fonte: CM


----------

